

True, False, & NULL/None/nil/Blank logic in MySQL, Python, Ruby, and Excel - 3pt14159
http://zachaysan.tumblr.com/post/410295641/true-false-null-none-nil-blank-logic-in-mysql

======
daemin
Interesting tables, but he obviously hasn't read about or doesn't understand,
lazy-evaluation used in Ruby (not to mention most other programming
languages), as he says that "nil and false" should give him false rather than
nil. I believe he just assumes that both sides of the condition get evaluated
when they don't. (Edit: However he did post a correction and explanation of
lazy-evaluation/short-circuit evaluation at the bottom of the post. Just goes
to show how something can be thought of as simple and intuitive if you have
the right concepts and frame of mind.)

Still an interesting article describing how people on the data side of the
fence see these programming constructs.

